# Double oval layout



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello folks,
I also built a G scale double oval layout. As always, this layout will never be finished...
Bachmann "large scale" locomotives and rolling stock run on Piko track.
Photos talks better than words:


----------



## David Case (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice what size is the table?


----------

